# Obsidian Doe



## GrayG (Oct 6, 2019)

I killed my second primitive deer of the season Saturday morning. I used a selfbow, cane arrow fletched with wild turkey feathers, and an obsidian point. She went about 150 yards, but the blood trail was pretty impressive for a primitive point. I lost the point, but I will trade a point for a deer anytime.


----------



## Lilly001 (Oct 6, 2019)

Nice harvest.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 6, 2019)

Very Nice!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 6, 2019)

A well-made stone point is just  as effective as a modern steel one, often more so.


----------



## Worley (Oct 6, 2019)

Great story, awesome accomplishment and a mighty fine looking bow...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2019)

Very nice and a great accomplishment. 

Nothing is as sharp as obsidian.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 6, 2019)

It is so nice to see someone keeping the old ways alive. Great deer.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 6, 2019)

what a real trophy...awesome


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Oct 6, 2019)

Well done-congratulations


----------



## Southern Thunder (Oct 6, 2019)

Congrats. I hope to do the same one day also.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 6, 2019)

Outstanding ! Fine looking deer and a beautiful bow.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 6, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Outstanding ! Fine looking deer and a beautiful bow.



yes that bow is scary looking!  It's the "real deal" and more impressive than a 400 FPS crossbow that's for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2019)

I like the way you roll sir! Congratulations!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 6, 2019)

Impressive!


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 6, 2019)

I don't think an real Indian could do no better! Congratulations!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 6, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I don't think an real Indian could do no better! Congratulations!


Our European ancestors were shooting deer with bows and arrows long before the Indians in North America were.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 6, 2019)

Awesome. Don't get much better than that.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 6, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Our European ancestors were shooting deer with bows and arrows long before the Indians in North America were.


Esau was doing it before them!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2019)

Congrat's GrayG!!!! Happy for you!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 7, 2019)

Great job. Who made the tip ?


----------



## dtala (Oct 8, 2019)

did the point break?  All three of the obsidian points I've killed deer with, the points broke. But all three were killed and recovered.

Beautiful bow, I like those skins on it. I shoot one with Texas Diamondback skins on it. Haven't been able to find any smaller Eastern Diamondback skins. 

The raw Texas Pedernales cherts make a very sharp and strong point.


----------



## GrayG (Oct 8, 2019)

lagrangedave: I knapped the point. I started knapping in January and am addicted.

dtala: The point penetrated through the deer about 12 inches and came off of the arrow at some point, so I'm not sure if it broke. I bound the point with sinew but still lost it.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 8, 2019)

Tro-phy!!!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 8, 2019)

That is awesome, new challenge for you, make a primitive expandable head now!


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 8, 2019)

Very impressive.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 8, 2019)

well done


----------



## Philbow (Oct 8, 2019)

nice.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 10, 2019)

Congratulations!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 12, 2019)

Fantastic!


----------



## Big7 (Oct 12, 2019)

Cool story !

Hunting with that self- bow and cane arrow says a lot !!!! ??? VERY IMPRESSIVE !!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 15, 2019)

Very cool, congrats.


----------



## Rix56 (Oct 25, 2019)

Congrats, great trophy and accomplishment


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Our European ancestors were shooting deer with bows and arrows long before the Indians in North America were.



You have to be quiet when your poaching the kings deer.


----------

